# error compile mpv (libbluray failed)



## hamtaro (May 22, 2018)

I tried compile mpv and i have activated blu-ray support (libbluray) i get a error: no (libbluray >=0.3.0 not found) you manually enabled the feature 'libbluray' but the autodetection check failed.

how i can compile removing this option??


----------



## hamtaro (May 22, 2018)

I resolved it with make config


----------

